# HESU Demon - Made in Poland



## matisq (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello,

I just had an opportunity to use new HESU Demon Speaker.

So I did 2 videos:

Classic Playthrough:


Comparison between V30 and Demon.


I would like to check how they sound in X pattern in 412 Cab


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2016)

Sounds kind of like a P50E.


----------



## Korneo (Jun 19, 2016)

Sound good !
Clearer than the V30 but a bit "from the noise". But that's interesting !


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds alot better than the V30


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 21, 2016)

I think these, paired with some Swamp Thangs would sound awesome


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 31, 2016)

I still like the V30 better. Sits better in the mix to me.

I actually have a 2x12 mesa with v30's and a 2x12 mesa with swamp things. Pretty awesome combo.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Jul 31, 2016)

I saw these a few days ago. Loved the vids. thanks...both speakers sound good. One of each together in a cab would sound good.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Aug 4, 2016)

Be awesome if you could do one with both speakers mixed together. To the original poster, how does the demon feel in comparison, and what do you think it sounds/feels most like in comparison?


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice work. I think I like the V30 a bit better, but the Hesu is no slouch. Of course, it would probably end up costing a lot more than the V30 over here in the States anyhow.


----------



## matisq (Aug 5, 2016)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> Be awesome if you could do one with both speakers mixed together. To the original poster, how does the demon feel in comparison, and what do you think it sounds/feels most like in comparison?



For me Demon is clearer in whole spectrum and punchier in bass/low mids. It can get harsh when using amp settings dialed for V30, but when you lower the treble and presence it is nice and massive. Great for low tuning. 

I did Bugera 333XL demo with Demon also.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Aug 8, 2016)

Cool...thanks for the reply. 

Are your two 2x12's 8ohm cabs or 16ohm?


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 8, 2016)

The demon almost sounds like a v30/t75 love child. The mids don't suffer, but still clear and clean. I feel like the v30 could've been miced a little more brightly to match, but I am really impressed by the demon.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Nov 5, 2016)

Hope they come in 8ohm soon


----------



## Orionsbelt456 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sounds excellent!!


----------

